

Reddit launches its own crowdfunding platform: Redditmade - SanderMak
https://redditmade.com/about-us

======
chippy
Is anyone else a bit wary of the use of the words "crowdfunding" and
"campaign" when it's basically a shop for customisable merchandise?

~~~
pachydermic
That page actually doesn't use the word "crowdfunding" anywhere, but
"campaign" does seem like an odd term considering how they're framing it.
Marketers are gonna market, though. What else could they call it... projects?
I'm sure they had a long think about that.

A quick look at the active campaigns page is almost completely shirts, but
there is this: [1] which is more like something you'd see on kickstarter. That
makes sense, though. No need to reinvent the wheel. The shirts/stickers idea
fits really well with the kind of viral/inside joke humor which thrives on a
place like reddit.

[1] [https://redditmade.com/campaign/magic-bus-
headphone-1-snoo-e...](https://redditmade.com/campaign/magic-bus-
headphone-1-snoo-edition)

~~~
chippy
Ahh yes, it's just the HN title that says "crowdfunding" thanks!

